# New Advertising Rates Announced



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MartialTalk.com is one of the top destinations for martial arts enthusiasts as listed by Black Belt Magazine. Each month it serves over 100,000 pages of quality content to over 100,000 visitors. 

[/font]Effective 3/1/2005 there are new rates for advertising on MartialTalk.
 Full information is available at http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/scn_adrates.htm

*Summary:*
 Forum Sponsorships: $175/year
 Premium Banners (top Right) : $75-$60/month depending on #months run
 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*School Listing:*
 Business Card: $50/year
Banner Card: $120/year
 Single Line Listings: No Longer Available.

 These rates apply only to NEW advertisers.
 Existing sponsors will continue to pay their previous rates.

 In addition, we have eliminated free 1 line listings on the schools page. In the past, we would accept a single line listing in exchange for a link back.  Unfortunately, the majority of those sites we listed did not link back to MT as required. 

 Any questions, please let us know.

 Thank you!
 Bob
[/font]


----------

